# Plug-in anti-pub sur Safari



## BlackAdder (12 Octobre 2005)

Voilà je voudrai savoir s'il éxiste un plug-in anti-pub pour safari, car franchement les pubs qui clignotent ça commence à m'énnerver grave ! :hein: 

Merci pour toute future réponses utiles


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;j&#224; je trouve que lorsque que la fonction "bloquer les fen&#234;tres surgissantes" est activ&#233;e, c'est tr&#232;s convenable. Apr&#232;s, il me semble important de garder &#224; l'esprit que pour un site internet "la pub c'est la vie", pour ainsi dire, &#224; commencer par MacG. Bon, il est vrai qu'ici c'est nettement plus supportable que sur des sites comme Cdiscount.com, qui &#224; le don de transformer mon salon en Time Square, si je puis dire.


----------



## kisco (13 Octobre 2005)

tu as tout les plug-ins (dont plusieurs anti-pub) pour Safari sur ce site : 

http://pimpmysafari.com/


----------



## BlackAdder (14 Octobre 2005)

Et tu prendrais quel plug-in ? Parce que là moi je ne vois pas trop bien lequel prendre, c'est assez confus et qui plus est en anglais  :mouais:


----------



## kisco (14 Octobre 2005)

BlackAdder a dit:
			
		

> Et tu prendrais quel plug-in ? Parce que là moi je ne vois pas trop bien lequel prendre, c'est assez confus et qui plus est en anglais  :mouais:


j'irai sur la page des anti-pub par ici. Et comme il y en a deux de gratuits sur 4, j'essaierai le dernier "SafariBlock" qui a l'air plus complet que le premier.

Que d'autres confirment, je n'en utilise aucun...


----------

